
Information Theory [video] - azizsaya
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0ASFxKS9sg&list=PLbg3ZX2pWlgKDVFNwn9B63UhYJVIerzHL
======
ttoinou
Fun fact : entropy really is a fundamental unit, as mentioned in the video.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SI_base_unit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SI_base_unit)

Entropy and temperature are linked together by an energy term. If you like,
you can choose Entropy instead of Temperature as one of the fundamental
physical dimension

------
DiThi
As it has been said in another comment this should link to the whole playlist
or the video with playlist
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0ASFxKS9sg&list=PLbg3ZX2pWl...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0ASFxKS9sg&list=PLbg3ZX2pWlgKDVFNwn9B63UhYJVIerzHL)

Otherwise it's just an intro.

------
ladybro
Link takes you to a playlist of which the intended video is a part of. Direct
link to vid:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0ASFxKS9sg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0ASFxKS9sg)

~~~
dang
Ok, we've changed to that from
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbg3ZX2pWlgKDVFNwn9B6...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbg3ZX2pWlgKDVFNwn9B63UhYJVIerzHL).
Thanks!

~~~
azizsaya
Please change it to
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0ASFxKS9sg&list=PLbg3ZX2pWl...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0ASFxKS9sg&list=PLbg3ZX2pWlgKDVFNwn9B63UhYJVIerzHL)

Idea was to post the entire playlist...

~~~
dang
Ok, changed from
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0ASFxKS9sg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0ASFxKS9sg).

------
yters
Also of interest is algorithmic information theory. In both there are limits
to that algotithms can do. There is the data processing inequality and
Chaitin's incompleteness theorem.

